# Vedetevela tra voi!



## violapais

I miei colleghi nonchè amici spagnoli, ad una mia domanda di natura grammaticale, hanno dato due risposte diverse ed opposte. Al che, gli uomini hanno ribadito di essere sicuri di quel che dicono, ma siccome le donne hanno sempre ragione mi hanno ironicamente consigliato di tenere buona la risposta delle colleghe. 
Io, che non vorrei prendere apertamente posizione anche se un'idea ce l'ho, vorrei dire loro: "Vedetevela tra voi!" (nel senso di: risolvete la questione internamente, io non c'entro se non siete d'accordo!). Ovviamente il tono dovrebbe essere ironico...

"Chicos, ¡qué os la apañais!"
"Chicos, ¡qué la desenredarais entre vosotros!"

Sinceramente, credo che entrambe siano sbagliate...


----------



## Neuromante

Una opción es: *¡Que os la apañéis!* Sin la tilde, que no es pronombre.
Lo de los chocos será un chiste a partir de la palabra "chicos" de la otra opción.
Más opciones:
Búsquense/buscaos la vida.
A mi me dejan/déjenme al margen.


Pd:
Las mujeres no suelen tener la razón, simplemente nosotros somos mucho más educados...


----------



## Agró

Más opciones:

Apañáoslas vosotros/-as.
Apañáoslas solos/-as.
Ahí os las compongáis.


----------



## violapais

Neuromante said:


> Una opción es: *¡Que os la apañéis!* Sin la tilde, que no es pronombre.
> Lo de los chocos será un chiste a partir de la palabra "chicos" de la otra opción.
> Más opciones:
> Búsquense/buscaos la vida.
> A mi me dejan/déjenme al margen.
> 
> 
> Pd:
> Las mujeres no suelen tener la razón, simplemente nosotros somos mucho más educados...



Pensaba que buscarse la vida fuera un "arrangiarsi"menos irónico de lo que necesitaba. Gracias por tu sugerencias.
El "chocos" de antes era chicos,estaba mal tecleado.


----------



## kreiner

Un'altra possibilità: "arreglaos entre vosotros".


----------



## violapais

Agró said:


> Más opciones:
> 
> Apañáoslas vosotros/-as.
> Apañáoslas solos/-as.
> Ahí os las compongáis.



La tercera opción me gusta mucho. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Neuromante

violapais said:


> El "chocos" de antes era chicos,estaba mal tecleado.



Ya me parecía a mi. Es que es un bicho de por aquí que tiene tentáculos, pero creo que fuera no es muy conocido.


----------



## 0scar

_Arréglense entre Uds._


----------



## violapais

0scar said:


> _Arréglense entre Uds._


 
Los chicos con que estoy hablando son compañeros de trabajo, pero también amigos míos (pasamos las vacaciones juntos)... les puedo tutear tranquilamente. 
Gracias por tu sugerencia, de todas formas.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Violapais,

ho un piccolo dubbio al margine: non dovrebbe essere più corretto dire: vedetevela tra *di *voi? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> Ciao Violapais,
> 
> ho un piccolo dubbio al margine: non dovrebbe essere più corretto dire: vedetevela tra *di *voi? Grazie in anticipo.


 
Si può dire in entrambi i modi.


----------



## Geviert

Buono a sapersi. Avrei capito in questo caso: vedetevela tra voi (due), tra voi (tre, ecc.). Grazie.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

Os recuerdo que el tema del hilo es la traducción de "Vedetevela tra voi!". En algunos países se puede usar el "tú/vosotros", si tienes la confianza necesaria, y en otros países se usará el "usted/ustedes" o el "vos/ustedes".

Discusiones secundarias sobre el uso general de "vosotros" en los países hispanohablantes, no son el objetivo de este hilo, ni de ayuda para quienes lo consulten buscando una traducción de "Vedetevela tra voi!".

Gracias por vuestra colaboración.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------



## mantierrez

*"Vedetevela tra voi!". *


0scar said:


> _Arréglense entre Uds._


----------

